

Google to launch third-party commenting platform to rival Facebook - mrusschen
http://thenextweb.com/google/2012/03/27/google-to-launch-third-party-commenting-platform-to-rival-facebook/

======
danmaz74
I'm curious to see what will they do to differentiate themselves from
Facebook's version. They really should find ways to make their version much
more open than FB's, but the current status of the G+ API doesn't look very
promising in that respect.

~~~
taylorbuley
> I'm curious to see what will they do to differentiate themselves from
> Facebook's version

Not to mention Disqus and Echo offerings

